# Installing Audacity Via *.RPM files



## Fox34 (Aug 14, 2006)

I liked to use audacity on windows and i now switched to SuSe 9.1 (posted about vid card problems too) and i dl'ed the files for audacity and they came in rpm files. How do i install these?


----------



## Migons (Aug 15, 2006)

rpm -i audacity.rpm
rpm --install audacity.rpm

Couple examples, both do the same thing. There's propably some dependencies, and they must be installed before Audacity. If SuSe has some better interface to installing software, you may better use it. It may automatically download and install the wanted package - I suppose its dependencies too.


----------

